# HP LaserJet CM1015 MFP / Windows 7 revisited



## timopr (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi!
I know this subject has been dealt with before, and as there are no drivers for windows 7 for this particular printer, it is suggested to use the vista full solution pack in compatibility mode and then install. Fine. This does not work for me, I get the same errors as some others, for which I haven't found an answer yet!

HP Scan No driver found
HP EWS No driver found
HP Printer No driver found
USB Printing Support ready to use

I've tried several other methods too including some PLC6 packs and other printer drivers and whatever, nothing seems to work. This is pretty silly. I'm installing remotely so its getting to be a bit of a hassle! Any help appreciated, thanks.

tr


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't want to sound harsh, but if there are no Win7 drivers available, you don't have many options. Sometimes the Vista drivers will work, most times they won't. You can wait for Win7 drivers (if they aren't out by now, they likely won't be) or update to newer hardware. Hardware compatibility should be a consideration when deciding whether or not to upgrade the OS.


----------



## timopr (Oct 13, 2010)

Dogg said:


> I don't want to sound harsh, but if there are no Win7 drivers available, you don't have many options. Sometimes the Vista drivers will work, most times they won't. You can wait for Win7 drivers (if they aren't out by now, they likely won't be) or update to newer hardware. Hardware compatibility should be a consideration when deciding whether or not to upgrade the OS.


You are absolutely right about the OS, but it wasn't my decision and its not my computer either, yet im stuck with support 
I refuse to believe that a printer as general as that HP would not work on win7, pretty sure someone has gotten it to work with some drivers, so lets hope we get some more replies 
tr


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There appear to be drivers, it's the software that has to be run in "compatibility mode". At least from what I can tell on the HP website.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=1846080&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4062

You don't need the software for the printer to work. At least you typically don't.


----------



## timopr (Oct 13, 2010)

Dogg said:


> There appear to be drivers, it's the software that has to be run in "compatibility mode". At least from what I can tell on the HP website.
> 
> [url]http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=1846081&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=1846080&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=4062[/URL]
> 
> You don't need the software for the printer to work. At least you typically don't.


Thats exactly the tutorial (among others) that ive been following which no success. Hopefully indeed I dont need the actual software for the printer to just print. Still needing further tips though, maybe someone has the same printer with success 
tr


----------

